# Wrigley Rabbit Pictures



## babybunnywrigley (Jul 5, 2005)

Here are some pictures of Wrigley from this morning...


























































In the next two pictures Wrigley decided he was going to fit through the space between a the closet and a storage container.






I pulled it out a little further and he still didn't fit through.






He fits!!








Jenn


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 5, 2005)

Look at him sneakin around. What a little doll he is,Jenn! I'm so glad he's okay. He sure seems to likemischief, doesn't he?

-Carolyn


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Jul 5, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Look at him sneakin around. What a little doll he is,Jenn! I'm so glad he's okay. He sure seems to likemischief, doesn't he?
> 
> -Carolyn


He's truly happy when he is causing trouble!! :disgust:


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 5, 2005)

Life would be boring without a little trouble to deal with. :wink:

With a face like that, knowing how it can get him out of any_Real_ Trouble, I don't blame him for having alittlefun. 

Would love to know what was going through his head when he did this...






Silly Rabbit!!

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Jul 5, 2005)

Would love to know what was going through his head when he did this...






LOL I can hear it now 'BUT BUT Mom My Head Fit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 5, 2005)

:laugh:No Doubt, Gypsy. 

You can tell he thinks he's really cool in this picture because he made it through.






-Carolyn


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 5, 2005)

Those pictures are so cute. And I'm glad that he's okay (hopefully he'll never go near tape again).


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 5, 2005)

Wrigley is adorable to the max. I lovethe way his little mouth turns down sometimes and it looks like he'sfrowning. 






Laura


----------



## zoecat6 (Jul 5, 2005)

Wrigleys face has one of the sweetestexpressions that I have ever seen, he looks like a littleangel:angel:. He's just adorable:inlove:.


----------



## Emmy-webby (Jul 5, 2005)

Wrigley is SO adorable!! ekk! Give her a big hug for me please?


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 5, 2005)

Now if this isn't the face of a bunny plotting mischief, I don't know what is.






I love how expressive he is. He is a doll. Give him a big kiss right on that spot by his nose.

:inlove:

Tina


----------



## Saffy (Jul 5, 2005)

OOH ! He is so cute! Love the little beauty spot .... and I think hisimpersonation of an aeroplane (the ear thing) is fantastic .. not onlya handsome bun, but talented too !


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 5, 2005)

What a cutie! I love it when the lops put their ears forward, usually when they see something the want to get into.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 5, 2005)

Oh I love his markings! With his white face and brown patches on eyes and spot on his nose he's absolutely adorable!

That's sweet how he makes expressions....Stanley's not expressive at all...:?


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 5, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> Stanley's not expressive at all...:?




FOR SHAME!! How can you say that? This is not expressive???


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 5, 2005)

Awww. Stanley looks very expressive to me. What a cutie. 

Tina


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 5, 2005)

SHAME ON ME!!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Jul 5, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote:*


> Oh I love his markings! With his white face and brownpatches on eyes and spot on his nose he's absolutely adorable!
> 
> That's sweet how he makes expressions....Stanley's not expressive at all...:?



Thanks everyone!!

I think that Stanley is ADORABLE!! He has the cutest face! :inlove:


----------



## brimmhere (Jul 5, 2005)

:love: 

what a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 5, 2005)

Aww thanks....he reminds me of Wrigley for some reason.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Jul 5, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> Aww thanks....he reminds me of Wrigley for some reason.



You're welcome!! I've actually thought that too.


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 5, 2005)

Mom, how can I get into things I'm not supposed to get into if you keep taking my picture?


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 5, 2005)

OH I want Wrigley! Or to at least hug him he's sooooo cute!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Jul 5, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Mom, how can I get into things I'm not supposed to get into if you keep taking my picture?



LOL 

So true! I think he was trying to avoid me and the camera after a while. I kept interrupting his plans.


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 5, 2005)

He has so much personality. I don't knowhow you get anything done with that much cuteness. He is just so funny.You took some incredible pictures of him. Excellent job.

Tina


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Jul 5, 2005)

Here is a little video I took a few weeks ago ofWrigley. You need quicktime to view it. It might take a while to download especially if you usedial up because it is a big file.

http://s5.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1IAVEV7WVUL38395WMHU2RIKVB


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 5, 2005)

It's so adorable to see a movie ofhim. He is so darned cute. He's such a busy littleguy. Seems like he always has something going on.

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 5, 2005)

OMG!!! I loved the video! I want Wrigley!

Laura


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Jul 5, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> It'sso adorable to see a movie of him. He is so darnedcute. He's such a busy little guy. Seems like healways has something going on.
> 
> -Carolyn



Yup, he will lay down for like 2 minutes and then he is on the moveagain. He is always so curious. It's funny becausehe can see something hundreds of times and still be fascinated byit. 

Jenn


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Jul 15, 2005)

Just some new Wrigley pictures.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 16, 2005)

*babybunnywrigley wrote:*


> Just some new Wrigley pictures.\





> Tada BatBunny. LOOK OUT IM COMING THROUGH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruka (Jul 16, 2005)

Awww... look at that face! My heart's going to explode.

Caution: Cuteness Overdrive:inlove:


----------



## lucylocket (Jul 16, 2005)

he is so adorable and georgeous 



is he a hottot 

varna xxxx lucys mum


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 16, 2005)

HAH! I love the in midair pic! What a total cutie!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 16, 2005)

It was 6 am when I was looking at the pics andthen I scrolled to the 2nd page. The next thing I saw was the mid airbatbunny I was cracking up everytime I saw it. My hubby looked at melike I am a freak until I showed him. I told him imagine our babyflemmie doing that when we get her home. That would me hillarious withbig giant ears and body.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 16, 2005)

Look at that gorgeous boy :inlove:. Such a cute face, with his 'Beauty Spot'.

Jan


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone!!  I'm glad you like the pics!


----------



## DJ_Bunny (Jul 17, 2005)

I absolutely LOVE that flying bunny! Wrigley istoo cute I had a Mini lop, Odessa,several years ago &amp;this made me miss her even more! Odessa was by far the most expressivebunny i have ever met! I now have Dutches &amp; they don't compare!

That's a beauty! And great camera work, too!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 17, 2005)

I have to say, I love your avatar!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Jul 18, 2005)

Thank you! Odessa sounds like she was a wonderful rabbit!! 

-Jenn


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Jul 18, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> I have to say, I love your avatar!


Thanks!!


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 18, 2005)

GREAT PICTURE!







What a King! I hope you all know your place - beneath Wrigley!






-Carolyn


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks, Carolyn!! 

I just wanted to post the link to all my photos of Wrigley...

http://www.my-precious.org/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=2

If you're really bored go check them out. There are a lot!


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 20, 2005)

I loveWrigley.

Yourmotion shots are incredible. What kind of camera do youuse? Are these all digital pictures?

What is this little guy doing here??


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 20, 2005)

Wuups! Guess the little one wasletting you know you were out of food or water. Fauna'ssubtle like that too!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Jul 20, 2005)

LOL...I'm not really sure what he was doing in that picture. I refer to it as Wrigzilla! 

Yup, they are all digital. I use a Kodak Easy Share. I love it!!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Wuups! Guess the little one was letting you knowyou were out of food or water. Fauna's subtle like thattoo!


Yup, I think he was letting me know that all his food had disappearedand that he would appreciate it if it was refilled promptly!


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 20, 2005)

*babybunnywrigley wrote:*


> *...*and that he would appreciate it ifit was refilled promptly!




You obviously weren't moving fast enough! :runon't be fallin down on the job now! 

Wrigley: King of Everything...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 20, 2005)

LOVE this one! He looks like he's dancing up a storm. Go Wrigley!

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 20, 2005)

what an acrobat he is!! your pix of him are awesome


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 20, 2005)

Wrigley!!!!!

He is just the cutest. He is such a doll. I love all hispictures. You take some awesome pictures of him. Just when I see one Ithink thisone's my favorite and I scroll down to the next and then it'smy favorite, and well you get the idea lmbo. I love Wrigley.

Tina


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 4, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Wrigley!!!!!
> 
> He is just the cutest. He is such a doll. I love all hispictures. You take some awesome pictures of him. Just when I see one Ithink thisone's my favorite and I scroll down to the next and then it'smy favorite, and well you get the idea lmbo. I love Wrigley.
> 
> Tina


Thanks!! 

Here are some new pictures of Wrigley. They were taking in myroom. It was his first time running around in there so he wasreally curious.























































In his old cage which is now used as his transport cage.













Enjoy!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 4, 2005)

Wriggly is adoreable. I just love his lil brownspot on his face. You got the awesome Pics of him jumping. Makes melaugh alot. when I first saw your post. I was drinking my pepsi when Isaw his first flying pic that I call batbunny. I almost spit the popout and started to choke. *caugh* *caugh* lol


----------



## Ally (Aug 4, 2005)

"Would you pleeeease get that flashy thingy out of my face?! I need privacy, you know!"



Ally


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 4, 2005)

Toooooooooooo cute. I love him. :love:


----------



## Shuu (Aug 4, 2005)

What a face! I can't get over it.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 4, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> Wriggly is adoreable. I just love his lil brown spot on hisface. You got the awesome Pics of him jumping. Makes me laugh alot.when I first saw your post. I was drinking my pepsi when I saw hisfirst flying pic that I call batbunny. I almost spit the pop out andstarted to choke. *caugh* *caugh* lol


LOL! 

I'm glad you like the pictures! Becareful though...I would hate for you to choke. 

Jenn


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 4, 2005)

*Ally wrote: *


> "Would you pleeeease get that flashy thingy out of my face?! I need privacy, you know!"
> 
> 
> 
> Ally



HAHA!! That is exactly what he was probably thinking. 

Jenn


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 4, 2005)

*Shuu wrote: *


> What a face! I can't get over it.


Thanks!! 

Jenn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 4, 2005)

Well Hey it was well worth it cause that picture made me laugh and made my day.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 4, 2005)

I LOVE me some Wrigley! He has the most awesome expression. His pics always make me smile.





Laura


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 4, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> ILOVE me some Wrigley! He has the most awesomeexpression. His pics always make me smile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 4, 2005)

I luv Wrigley! What beautiful eyes!


----------



## ariel (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm gunna organise a flight to wrigleys house so I can have a snuggle LOL

How cute, I wuv wrigley!!

Fancy a holiday at our place Wrigley???

Luv Bindy


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 5, 2005)

This really catches my by surprise!







Never saw a mad picture of Little Mon.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 5, 2005)

PERFECT! Absolutely Precious!

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Aug 5, 2005)

Wrigley is a VERY photogenic bun!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 5, 2005)

Aww wrigley is such a precious little man.

This is a classic






I just want to kiss that little bunny nose right now!!






He's sure tugging at some heartstrings right now :inlove:. I want to cry, hes so beautiful!!

Vickie


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 5, 2005)

*ariel wrote: *


> I'm gunna organise a flight to wrigleys house so I can have a snuggle LOL
> 
> How cute, I wuv wrigley!!
> 
> ...



LOL!! I'm sure he wouldn't mind doing some traveling!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 5, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> This really catches my by surprise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh he definitely has his moments. :shock:


----------



## ariel (Aug 6, 2005)

*babybunnywrigley wrote: *


> *ariel wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm gunna organise a flight to wrigleys house so I can have a snuggle LOL
> ...





Oh oh oh oh :jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy: we now have that in writting!!!!!.

now to work out pasports mmmmmonder:

we'll work it out!!


Luv Bindy


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 28, 2005)

Where's Wrigley these days? I'd love to hear stories or see more pics!


----------



## lucylocket (Oct 28, 2005)

OH WHAT A GEOURGEOUS BUNNY 

HE HAS EARS LIKE LUCY 1 UP 1 DOWN 

LETS have more of him 

varna xxxx


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you both for asking about Wrigley!! I just took some pictures today. Here they are...













































-Jenn


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 30, 2005)

"You talkin' to me?"






I just love that precious Wrigley's expressive face.How much does he weigh now - looks like he's grown a bit since lasttime.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 30, 2005)

Aww i love Wrigley! Look at this picture, he looks like he should be saying "it's so tiring being this beautiful" lol.:love:


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Oct 30, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> How much does he weigh now - looks like he's grown abit since last time.


When he was at the Vet last in August he weighed 4 lbs. Ithink he has gained a little weight since then though...which meansless papaya treats for Wrigley.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 30, 2005)

Wrigley has the kissiest little pink lips ever! I just want to plant a big smooch on them.


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 30, 2005)

*babybunnywrigley wrote:*


> *Jenniblu wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Howmuch does he weigh now - looks like he's grown a bit since lasttime.
> ...


Aww, Jen, did the vet say he was fat? I just think he lookstaller now. Wrigley you tell your mommy that you are agrowing boy and need some growing food (code word for treats).


----------



## ariel (Oct 30, 2005)

Just worked out why Wrigley is so darned gorgeous, cause he has a beauty spot on his face!!!!!

I could look at wrigley all day long , what a sweetheart.


----------



## curlygirl (Oct 30, 2005)

Wrigley is soooooooo cute. I just want to kiss that little spot by his nose


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 30, 2005)

Jenn, I just love the bunny-height viewpoint of your photographs!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 30, 2005)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Aww i love Wrigley! Look at this picture, he looks like he should be saying "it's so tiring being this beautiful" lol.:love:


I agree with you. too cute. I just love that wittle face.


----------



## jyrenze (Oct 30, 2005)

He is really very cute. Somehow his eyes remind me of my bunny Smurfy's eyes. Way sweet


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh, Jenn. Thank you for posting new Wrigley pics. I SOOOO needed a fix!

He's as precious as ever. 

Laura


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 31, 2005)

He looks so regal in this one.







How precious is he in this one.:love:






I simply adore Wrigley.






Tina


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the comments everyone!! 



*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Jenn, I just love the bunny-height viewpoint of your photographs!


Thanks!! I've found it's much easier to take good pictures of Wrigley that way. 

-Jenn


----------



## Nenelen (Oct 31, 2005)

What a cutie!!

I love this picture. He was a very little babybunny, so sweet 






And he can really fly 





He evokes (&lt;-- is it the right word?) me on Sammy:




it's a little bit blurred (or do you say unfocused? Sometimes I don't know the right words....).


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 22, 2006)

Can I have a Wrigley update please?

:kiss:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 22, 2006)

:yeahthat


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi jordiwes and Pipp!! I actuallytried to take some pics of Wrigley yesterday, but it was too darkalready and flash was making the pictures look strange. I'lltry and take some today!

He's doing really well. Still causing lots of trouble, but I've gotten used to it. :bunny2


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 24, 2006)

I was having a lot of trouble getting somedecent pictures of Wrigley. I just got a couple pics of himrunning between the matress on his floor and a blanket...


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 24, 2006)

Here are couple I never posted from February.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 24, 2006)

:woohoo:happydance Wrigley fix!! It's been soooo long! 

And whaddya mean its hard to get good pics of that photogenic littleguy! In any event, these ones are awesome :thanks:


sas , pipp :bunnydance:, dill :bunny2, radar and darry :toastingbunsand sherry :brownbunny


----------



## naturestee (Mar 25, 2006)

:jumpforjoy: That hit the spot! I definately needed some Wrigley pics. It's been too long!


----------



## 2bunmom (Mar 26, 2006)

Aww, your little guy is just soprecious!!!! If he gets to be to much of a hand full, he cancome live with me . LOL Thanks forsharing his pics, I have always enjoyed them. Beckie


----------



## newfiegurl (Mar 26, 2006)

yup he is gorgeus!! You can ship him to Newfoundland to me if you want!!! lol he is so cute!:bunnydance:


----------



## babybunnywrigley (May 8, 2007)

Wow!! I haven't posted in forever...sorry about that.

Wrigley is doing really well!! I need to take some current pictures. He is 2 1/2 years old now!

-Jenn


----------



## binkies (May 8, 2007)

He is so cute! You have got to keep us updated mor often!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 8, 2007)

Hi Babybunnywrigley! :bunnydance:

Glad to hear Wrigley is doing well! You know Pebbleswill be three in June. 

Rainbows!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (May 9, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Hi Babybunnywrigley! :bunnydance:
> 
> Glad to hear Wrigley is doing well! You know Pebbleswill be three in June.
> 
> Rainbows!




Awww!!! It's crazy how fast time has gone by! :shock:


----------



## babybunnywrigley (May 9, 2007)

Here are some pictures I took tonight of Wriggles!!

Sorry that they are almost all in black and white or sepia....the flash kept making the normal colored ones look strange.
























heehee











and lastly...really mean looking wrigley!!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 9, 2007)

YAY!! Welcome back! Wrigley looks great (asusual) - even though he's all grown up, he's still a precious littleboy . Look how chilled out he is laying on the couch!

Jan


----------



## Okinawabunnymamma (May 9, 2007)

He is soo handsome!!:bunnydance:If I get more bunnies I want a Lop..I love there ears!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 9, 2007)

WRIGLEY!!!!!

I missed you guys so much! 

Wrigley is as unbelievably cute as ever!

Laura


----------



## JadeIcing (May 9, 2007)

Oh wow! I want him!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (May 9, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone!! :hug:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 9, 2007)

Alicia, you'll have to fight me forWrigley! He's been on the top of my bunny napping list forover two years! I still have this pic on my screen saver:






Wook at dat widdle mouf!


----------



## Haley (May 9, 2007)

Oh, I just saw you are on!! Someone posted a picof Wrigley a while back and I was stunned at how beautiful he was! Hisface (especially his eyes) reminded me so much of my lionhead, Mr.Tumnus.

So happy to hear he is doing well and that youre back. We need this updated more often! He is such a handsome boy!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (May 9, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> Alicia, you'll have to fight me for Wrigley! He'sbeen on the top of my bunny napping list for over two years!I still have this pic on my screen saver:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow!! Really?! That is sooo cool. I knowWrigley really appreciates the compliments! :blushan:


----------



## babybunnywrigley (May 9, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Oh,I just saw you are on!! Someone posted a pic of Wrigley a while backand I was stunned at how beautiful he was! His face (especially hiseyes) reminded me so much of my lionhead, Mr. Tumnus.
> 
> So happy to hear he is doing well and that youre back. We need this updated more often! He is such a handsome boy!




Thanks!! I saw the post you made about Mr. Tumnus and he is beautiful!! I love his name! :biggrin:


----------



## Carolyn (May 9, 2007)

Wrigley is one of my Most Favorite Rabbits in the Whole Wide World - Bar None!

I was so glad to see him in my b-day thread. Maul him with kisses please!

Great to see you!



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (May 9, 2007)

*babybunnywrigley wrote: *


> and lastly...really mean looking wrigley!!






Whatever you did to tick this little mon off that badly, Shame Shame Shame!!!!! :X


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 9, 2007)

:inlove::inlove::inlove::hug::kiss:


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone!!

Wrigley is doing really well. He is still causing as much trouble as he always has. He is the messiest little thing too...LOL. He makes up for it with kisses though.

and now for some new pictures...:biggrin2:

sitting on his box.





















The ears






one of his back feet looks turned strange...he is lucky he didn't hurt himself. :?


----------



## delusional (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh what a pretty pretty bunnyboy! He has the cutest, squishiest looking face ever!

You take some great pictures - I love all the mid-jump shots!

I think Wrigley would be very happy here with me and my lop crew... :rollseyes


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 26, 2007)

What a beautiful bunny. I love Wrigley :inlove:Btw, what type of camera are you using?


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 26, 2007)

Yay, there's Wrigley! Thanks for the new pics!!!

:big kiss:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't believe you that Wrigley is the messiest little thing. How could that be when he is the cutest bunny around. We could fix him up with Pebbles and they would be the neatest bunnies on the forum.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 26, 2007)

Yay! Its Wrigley! He is so adorble.

:biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Oct 26, 2007)

Yay! Wrigley pics! I just love this little man. :bunnyheart

So when can he come live with me? Look at this face- hes just too cute :big kiss:


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Oct 26, 2007)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> What a beautiful bunny. I love Wrigley :inlove:Btw, what type of camera are you using?



Thanks!! For the most recent pictures I actually used my old Kodak Easyshare. I usually use a Sony Cybershot though. :biggrin2:

-Jenn


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Oct 26, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I don't believe you that Wrigley is the messiest little thing. How could that be when he is the cutest bunny around. We could fix him up with Pebbles and they would be the neatest bunnies on the forum.



HAHA!! Okay...maybe he isn't the messiest bunny around. Wrigley is actually REALLY good when it comes to his litterbox habbits. It's the hay he seems to have the most "fun" with...and boy does he have fun. :?

-Jenn


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 26, 2007)

I will ask nicely.

CAN I PLEASE HAVE HIM? 

He is so cute. 

Look at that faaaaaace!


----------

